# HGH injection frequency.



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I have not used this personally but i have been doing a little research, is this new, is it good, whats your views.

Adult growth hormone replacement is currently given by daily sc injections in the vast majority of children and adults treated for growth hormone (GH) deficiency. In recent years, sustained-release preparations of GH have been developed; the preparations available so far maintained therapeutic GH concentrations for approximately 14 days, but were characterised by a dominant early release, which resulted in high supraphysiological early GH peaks, and a rapid decline thereafter.

hGH-Biosphere® (SkyePharma Inc, San Diego, USA) is a new sustained-release GH preparation of 10mg GH in 123mg of amylopectin microcapsules coated in lactic and glycolic acid co-polymers. We present pharmacokinetic, pharmacodynamic and safety data of this preparation in eight adult patients with untreated GH deficiency. The systemic and local tolerability of the drug were satisfactory, and no serious adverse events occurred. PK analysis showed a smaller early serum hGH peak followed by a broad sustained second peak of hGH (Cmax 1.20 μg/L at 7.2 days). The mean GH level never exceeded 1.1μg/L, making the GH fluctuations comparable to those seen with continuous sc infusion. Resultant IGF-I concentrations were characterised by sustained elevation at a level near Cmax of 103 μg/L at 9.7 days), equal to a standard deviation score of +0.8. IGF-I generation per administered GH was more efficient compared with other sustained-release preparations, while avoiding supraphysiological GH concentrations at any stage. Our data suggest that this preparation is suitable for longer-term trials in adults with injection frequencies of no more than once every 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Lost me half way there mate.... :S

I shoot mine before bed each night mon - fri @ 4iu's. What a nice deeeeeep sleep I have also.

Whenever I do a course I loose fat all over but last course was the first time I was doing HGH and notice a considerable difference in fat loss on my stomach (the site) compared to previous courses.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i like to jab IM before bed works very well for me


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

before bed EOD - lovely sleep, and also noticed an improved stomach (local injection) only ever done it Sub-Q though


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i like to jab IM before bed works very well for me


Paul whats your preference for IM vs SubQ


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IM mate i feel i get less sides and more from it


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i like to jab IM before bed works very well for me


Bud pretty sure i'm correct from your previous post but take it that 5-10iu EOD you use ?

Is this usage pretty much year round ?

I know you haev also posted about the GH/Slin PWO use so didn't know if you changed your GH use depending on where you are at in your training/cycle etc ?

Cheers

PB


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i am running 8iu/d every day for the next 12 months, ive been splitting am and pm is there no need for this? could i just do it all befor ebed each night?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

miles2345 said:


> i am running 8iu/d every day for the next 12 months, ive been splitting am and pm is there no need for this? could i just do it all befor ebed each night?


Try splitting for 3 months, and then not splitting for 3 months and see which you prefer. Run with your preference for the remaining 6.

There are SO many different ways to run GH, and everybody seems to have their own preference.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> why less sides mate?


Because i get less sides....no numbness in my extremeties as for why don't know don't care...



pitbull said:


> Bud pretty sure i'm correct from your previous post but take it that 5-10iu EOD you use ?
> 
> Is this usage pretty much year round ?
> 
> ...


yes mate you are corect i have tried many ways as i have run GH for the last 30months or so, i like GH/Slin PWO but i have changed my thinking about Slin and i work away alot so it does not fit plus i find EOD b4 bed gives me good results...



big said:


> There are SO many different ways to run GH, and everybody seems to have their own preference.


so true mate so true


----------

